# Dog Shot



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for the length of this, but I hope you will find it justified. Here follow two posts a long-time acquaintance of mine made on a sq. dog bulletin board today. He's a Good Ol' Boy who had his dog shot by a deer hunter. The first post began the thread and the second one was in response to heartfelt condolences from friends. 

Some of you will continue to scoff, and some will still posture, and some will still do what they they feel justified in doing to protect "their" deer, but maybe reading this will cause one reasonable person to rethink a course of action that is irretrievable. 

PS, I know how Matt feels. I had a dog shot in the woods over 30 years ago and I still have trouble dealing with it.




He's dead. I lost my pal. I didnt think losing a dog could impact my life like it did. Im no %ussy, ive culled dogs like anybody else but this one was just different for me. I gave away my dogs that were treeing because i couldnt look at them or hear them. the one that wasnt went as well. Tore down my starting pen with my tractor, And have no interest in hunting. He was shot by a deer hunter and due to legal purposes i cant discuss anything except he's loved missed and well you take a guess what legal* * * actionnnsss Matt Sims will due by the law of course as i am a law abiding citizien thats why we have lawyers and due process. Even though he was old and slept in the house next to me we still treed a ccon every week and even a squirrel. Ive read these post from others losing dogs and said thats sad, but never really thought too much. Now i know how it feels and i wish i would have cared more. I wish everyone here the best of luck, and please remember if you have a good one give him a pat on the head. Good Bye 



Thanks guys. Its been a month or so, i just withdrew from the world. I just never imagined a dog could make me feel like this. Im past revenge and Hatred, i did something really stupid to a guy and im lucky im not in jail. Just because i wasnt on here much didnt mean i wasnt hunting, i was training some pups for friends and suprised myself what i could actually do. I just cant listen to a dog tree and i dont know why. He waited for me every day to come home and would tree an old fox SQ by my pond usually. I counted about 50 plaques of his, alot of first place but they mean nothing as they are off my wall, all i left was a pic of me and him up on the wall and it means so much more, then state stitles, reserve world titles etc. All That dont mean nothing. Ive never been an emotional person but here i am acting like one. I truly loved him. Its like he could tell what i was thinking and i coulod get him to do anthying. Maybe im venting, i dunno. Im not drunk i dont drink anymore that aint it. Im sory for bring a whiney little beotch, but they tell me it gets better to talk about it.

I have a decent dog trailer, 3 stall dog box, tracking collors etc. If someone is truly in need you can have them, all i ask is you make a small donation To Mark Morrison legal fund, as i know he fights for people who have had dogs killed. I dont need a lawyer thats not what im getting at but would like to help the next guy out. Ive met so many good friends through the OMCBA and this Board, and i appreciate you all. Prayers dont seem to be helping much but i know time will. I really hope to come back to J Town someday and seee everybody again. I heard my pal Randy was trying to get me a pup and i truly appreciate it but i just dont wanna hunt. Ill quit whining as this is something we all have went through or will. Dont know what to say.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Here are a few responses to Matt's thread, posted within several hours of it. You think it doesn't matter because in your mind you are justified? I can add my own testimonial to these three.

-----

Sorry for your loss.
A person is fortunate if he has just a very few truly good dogs in a lifetime. Most of mine are in the past. In fact we just lost one in January at 12 years old. I have fond memories of each of them and am at peace with the passing of all but one. Toby was killed by a deer hunter within 10 yards of my property line. Although that was several years ago, it still hurts to recall those events. Time does heal, but we must learn to live with the scars.
May The Lord bless you and give you peace. 

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

I'm real sorry to hear this. I had a **** dog shot about 20 years ago. It still stings to this day but it will get better. Hang in there.

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

I for sure know what you are feeling. Been there. It will get A little better with time but you will never ever forget. Sorry for your loss. PETE


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

We all know how this will go. What's the goal here?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Huh? I guess I lack your prescient nature. Clue me, please. My goal is as straighforward and honest as it appears to be. Because of the direction a recent thread took, I wanted to show that there are real and tragic human consequences to unconsidered actions. 

What is your goal?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It appears you have no goal but to stir crap. Is that correct? 
I don't know who Matt is. I do know for certain he's not the only one to lose a dog. In all seriousness, why is this more important to me than the countless *actual *tragedies that happen every single day? To him it's a tragedy, but not to most of us.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

You are incorrect, Sir. I have no such intention. My post, unlike yours, is neither accusatory nor flammatory. I gave you an honest answer.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> In all seriousness, why is this more important to me than ....


If you are serious, there are many good answers to your question, but the egocentric wording of it suggests that none of them would likely sway you to compassion. Short answer is that it's not just about you.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, good enough. I see where you're going.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

fellas lets keep it nice I dont know either one of you but I do have dog and we hunt every weekend in season and train all year .in doing this one gets very attached to their dog and it becomes an extention of your family I believe what he is getting at is think before you shoot someones dog in the wood. in ohio it is against the law to shoot a dog if the dog is a pet house dwelling creature ect not sure of all the leagal terms have to look it up in the ohio revised codes .I tell anyone that hunts with me and my dog dont shoot my dog because that would be the first of 2 gun shot wound that day lol anyways for some one who doesnt own a dog they wouldnt understand on ohio sportsman forums a fella in rayland clained he shot a wolf and had his pic taken at hidden valley outdoors posted pics on craigslist well a ladys dog came up missing and had pics of her with the dog the owner of hidden valley outdoors should have known better that to take the pic you could clearly see it wasnt a wolf anyways I'm not putting anyone down on here everyone has their own opinion and thats their right just read into the post a little before the bashing starts if ya dont like it you dont have to respond to it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"I tell anyone that hunts with me and my dog dont shoot my dog because that would be the first of 2 gun shot wound that day"

Pretty sad when you have to tell that to those you elect to hunt with. What is worse is then stating that they would be next.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Is my intention so obscurely stated here and in the coyote thread that prompted this one, that it fosters confusion, prompts confrontation or requires further explanation? Should I go huddle with a book that teaches language skills? Or do we tend to view lengthy posts in the same way as a 10-word text message employing abbreviations while we hasten to respond all thumbs?

Translation:

No fite plz want 2 help r u ok w/ this


----------

